# Please help identify this TOC bike (Updated)



## Robertriley (Jan 4, 2017)

Let's try this again.  I need some help with identifying this bike. 
Here are a few things to notice


No holes for a badge under the paint
Centrifugal drop outs

Lugged scallop on the fork
Lugged scallop on the frame behind the bottom bracket
Thor hubs
Fauber crank
Possible Fairbanks racing profile rims
Brandenburg pedals
Rumor has it that it was manufactured in Kalamazoo, MI (from previous owner)


----------



## locomotion (Jan 4, 2017)

I have no idea what this bike is, all I can say, it's a bike I wish I had found!!!!


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Jan 4, 2017)

Man that is sexy!


----------



## corbettclassics (Jan 5, 2017)

The rear dropouts are unique to this bike.  I figured that eventually we will find it through that.  The lugs are unique as well.

I remember my 1896 LaClede was the same and Eagle has the same rear dropouts too.  But this bike isn't either of those two.

Here's an old ad ( 1898 ) that I have showing a company making adjusters for this type of rear dropout. ( bottom left article )

I'll keep searching through my saved archives and see what I can find.  Eventually something should turn up!


----------



## tripple3 (Jan 5, 2017)

Nice bike. May I ride it??


----------



## Velo-dream (Jan 6, 2017)

similar system: DEXTER


----------



## Robertriley (Jan 10, 2017)

I found this on eBay and it also has the same dropouts as mine but there is really any info that I can find on this company.  "Readington"

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Readington-...003449?hash=item2828ba81f9:g:N5EAAOSwA4dWJ~IA


----------



## Robertriley (Jan 10, 2017)




----------



## corbettclassics (Jan 11, 2017)

Chris - are you absolutely positive that it is "ton" at the end of "Reading"? ( Readington ) I see that is
how he listed though.


----------



## corbettclassics (Jan 11, 2017)

I just zoomed in on the pics in the ad and it's definitely "Readington".

I looked through my sourcing and can't find anything.  It's identical to an "Eagle" though!  Too bad the forks are missing.


----------



## corbettclassics (Jan 11, 2017)

Even has the same tightening screw at the seat clamp area.  Eagle also made a regular frame that wasn't the Quad-Stay.  Interesting though
that the Readington and Eagle are the same cranks, rear dropouts etc ..... basically the same frame!

I've looked through my catalogues for Eagle and couldn't find anything relating to Readington thinking maybe it was an offshoot of some sort.


----------



## Robertriley (Jan 11, 2017)

I thought it was an Eagle after looking at some of Dave's posting and that big nut behind the seat.  I don't think mine is a Eagle.


----------



## oldy57 (Jan 11, 2017)

I have the same frame with the fork. I saw the one on Ebay and thought my bike was a Readington, although his headbadge looks like it has 3 rivets, mine has 2 in same place an an Eagle. My bike has the 6 sided Shereen(spelling?) bars in rough shape. Frame was left outside for many years and the water in it froze damaging it, I bought it at an auction in this shape.


----------

